# High FSH? Try acupuncture and natural supps!



## maryblum

Hi, I just wanted to share my story. I was diagnosed with high fsh with levels of 19, then 27.3. I started to see an acupuncturist who specialized in fertility and she gave me chinese herbs and I also took spirulina, pre natal vitamins, fish oil, milk thistle, vitex, flaxseed pills, royal jelly pills. I also received fertility massages every month around the time I ovulated. After 3 or 4 months of t reatments, my fsh went down to 13!! This natural treatment regulated my cycles and within 7 months I became pregnant! I know this would not have happened without the acupuncture and the natural supplements. I did not want to have to do IUI or IVF and wanted to give my body at least one year to try to regularize the hormone levels on its own and with the help of a superb acupuncturist and by adding supplements daily, I was able to conceive naturally!! I am now 9 weeks pregnant and going strong. Baby dust of all and feel free to contact me with any questions about holistic treatment for infertility.


----------



## PositiveUs

Congrats! I totally believe in chinese herbs and acupuncture. I hope it increases my chances with ivf.


----------



## Ella_E

Hi and thanks for this post. I'm new to TTC (started 2 months ago), so will wait until the 6-month mark to look into other fertility aids. But I keep hearing about the benefits of acupuncture and Chinese medicine. Your story is amazing! I'll defnitely look into acupuncture after the 6-month mark (and after seeing a FS). H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## bluebutterfli

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## 2have4kids

Maryblum, I'm on almost an identicle regiment, here's hoping that your babyluck spreads =D


----------



## Briss

I have done acupuncture and have been taking Chinese herbs but my FSH just gets higher and higher. It's devastating :(

last year my FSH was 16 and 9.1, but this year after being on various vitamins/minerals (including Chinese) for over 6 months it actually got worse to 12.9 and 14.3. I am so upset. 

My FS asked me to come to discuss my options... I am afraid she may say IUI or IVF is not an option any more


----------



## Briss

has anyone tried these supplements for improving egg quality and lowering FSH? https://www.ivfherbalsupport.com/im....html?osCsid=679771b024b410aa3c4b3f2713d40d90

I looked up the ingredients but nothing looks familiar:
Rehmanniae SHEN DI HUANG
Polyqonum HE SHOU WU
Epimmedium YIN YANG HUO
Astraqalus Seed SHA YUAN ZI
Moutan MU DAN PI
Plantago Seed CHE QIAN ZI
Tokoro BEI XIE
Smilax TU FU LING
Achyranthes HUAI NIU XI
Licorice GAN CAO


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Briss, I tried Black Cohash and wound up in the hospital for the first time in my life three weeks ago. I won't use ANY chinese herbs as they simply aren't well studied...I can't afford to risk my health with unknowns. 

Black Cohash, for example, has been known to be *contraindicated with pregnancy, has caused severe side effects and has caused permanent liver damage in some people*. If you research you'll find MANY of the chinese herbs cause liver damage, the belief in many of the herbs is they 'cleanse the liver', liver tonics. Many of them simply aren't well studied. Please explain to me why cleansing one's liver will help balance hormones, rejeuvenate eggs or contribute to overall fertility? Gone are the days where people are bled, sacrifices to the gods are made (those poor baby lambs) and opium is used regularly for pain. 

There are SO many well studied supplements that are absolutely proven to benefit fertility problems, so I'll have to stick to the science when it comes to my health rather than 'chinese whispers' so to say.


----------



## Briss

Thank you! I have actually ended up in E&A myself after a session with a chinese doctor :) she did various procedures and it was SO painful, I should have stopped her I guess but she was saying that i have "stagnation" here and there and the pain is an indication that things are not right. When I got home and my hubby saw my poor body all covered in bruises he suggested a trip to E&A :)

I have heard that DHEA is a good supplement for high FSH but it has to be prescribed by FS. I also increased my COQ10 intake to 300. not sure what else I can do to improve my FSH?


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm in Canada and they don't even have DHEA here. I spoke to the owner of McPherson Labs, the supplier for the fertility clinics using it (https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html#dhea) and ordered myself some a few months ago.

He sells micronized DHEA and sends it in a vacuum packed envelope, he ships anywhere...international! I take 50mg twice/day but I'm also 5'10. I've read where others take 50-80mg/day. https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=

i've just had a chemical pregnancy (found out today) and will be taking it again to prepare the eggies for IVF in august/sept. Wish me luck & I hope that helps.


----------



## Briss

I am so sorry about chemical pregnancy but at least you know you can get pregnant. Good luck with IVF!!

How did you know what dose of DHEA you should take?


----------



## 2have4kids

I read A LOT! I'm also taller and heavier than the average girl - 5'10 and 180-190lbs. I also spoke with some women who were being prescribed DHEA from the NY reproductive institute. Based on my height & weight compared to others and their dose I've come up with 50mg, twice/day. 

Also, i haven't had ANY side effects. I've heard that some people do get side effects and wonder if they even need DHEA, did they get their DHEAS tested? My skin has cleared up, too high estrogen was giving me slight adult acne. I take progesterone cream too and between the DHEA and progesterone cream, maybe it's balanced things out.


----------



## Briss

it's interesting that you mentioned adult acne, I actually got it about 3 years ago which was so strange as I never had this problem before even as a teenager. May be it is all down to increased estrogen. how do you check it? blood test? on what day?


----------



## 2have4kids

My fam doc did the estrogen/fsh day three test, then the day 21 progesterone test. In the states you can also get the AMH test and that's the best indicator of how many years left for being fertile. 
The doc said my estrogen was through the roof. FSH fluctuates wildly...16 one month and 6.5 the next. Hopefully the estrogen came down too. 
(from LIVESTRONG.com)
_"Some of the side effects of high estrogen levels are thyroid dysfunction, weight gain, low sex drive, fluid retention and breast cancer."_

Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/...ffects-of-high-estrogen-levels/#ixzz21fyUPUpB

When you're having fertility isues it's often a double pronged problem with low progesterone helping the imbalance with high estrogen:

_"Perhaps the most serious effect of low progesterone is unchecked increases of estrogen levels. Long-term effects of increased estrogen levels include higher risks of osteoporosis, fibroid tumors, high blood pressure, and according to Columbia University Health Sciences, breast cancer. Other serious side effects of low progesterone include uterine cancer, endometriosis, accelerated aging due to thyroid imbalance, and loss of memory. Women with untreated low progesterone levels also have a higher incidence of heart disease and stroke associated with elevated blood pressure."
_
Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/315162-lack-of-progesterone-side-effects/#ixzz21fzP3XFx


----------



## Mbrink

I was just wondering if anyone was able to get their FSH down? My highest is 17 and I'm 25. My RE has already suggested using an egg donor, and I don't want to give up just yet. I was told originally that since I'm younger that I would have eggs, but now she's saying that isn't the case. 

I just started taking wheat grass, DHEA (low dose), coq10, and royal jelly. I heard of a lot of people have success with these supplements. Help me please!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mbrink, have you ever had an u/s? I'd like to know if you're like me with low antral follie count. I don't quite understand FSH and i haven't enjoyed all of the things I've read about it. What came across quite harshly for me in my research is that your FSH is only as good, ever, as your highest fsh count. So mine was 13 or 16 (something high like that, can't remember now) in Feb 2012. When measured again a few months later, after starting on a wicked supplement regime, it was 6. So from what i've read I can only ever rely on my count being 16? So I don't know really.

I like the antral follie count that's done during an u/s. It's the sacs (of eggs) that light up on the u/s and are actively putting eggs out every month. Each one has hundreds of immature small eggs and each month eggs develop inside and 1 is released.

Feb 2012, I had 1, Nov 2012, I have 4. Who knows how this happens but I'll take it!


----------



## Briss

I've started acupuncture and chinese herbs, we will see in a month or so whether this has made any difference.


----------



## Mbrink

I actually had my first U/S on Thursday and it was on CD 15. They could see 26 follicles all together. I'm so confused! I think this proved to my RE that I didn't have DOR, but for whatever reason my FSH is sky high for me. I'll have another FSH test in a week a half, and I'm praying all of this wheatgrass and coq10 works. She also mentioned that a patient of hers in her forties had an elevated FSH, and has success with a gluten free diet of bringing it down.


----------



## 2have4kids

I do believe that diet can effect things. In SeptI went to a naturopath who I'd blood testing for me for reaction of over 300 foods. I had to eat all of the foods on a list they gave me for a 2week period and then did a big blood test. Turned out gluten, pineapple, banana, eggs, and cabbage/cauliflower/broccoli were bad reactive foods for me. She said normally veggies don't get any reaction but dairy (which I had no reaction to) gluten and soy are the biggies with the majority of the population. As soon as I cut those out (and while using my normal antioxidant supplements and soft ups) I got pregnant. There is sense to it, a pregnancy is a foreign body to your system and if you hv lots of inflammation it makes it that much more difficult for your body to be host to it. I have arthritis too, it doesn't hurt learning what kind of diet your body does well with.


----------



## Mbrink

This is good info to know! I'm so happy you were able to get pregnant, this gives me so much hope!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, now to keep a pregnancy. Thanks, I really hope something works for all of us in the next few months.


----------



## maryblum

It will happen! it just requires a lot of patience and faith in the natural ways of the body with the help of holistic medicine. It may take even up to on year to get your body ready, but it is well worth it!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ha! Just got back from the fc, they've set me up with progesterone to bring on an AF and blood testing to see if it was clotting that caused the m/c. Set also gave OH a karyotype genetic test like i had in Aug to see if he has any markers to cause infertility problems. Ivf in 2 cycles too. Will do our best for 2 more cycles then it's going to be gently moved along.


----------



## Briss

Just repeated my FSH and it has actually gone up since last year to 19. it's devastating. after all the lifestyle changes, vitamins, TCM etc. I am still very surprised that after doing acu/herbs since last October my FSH got even higher


----------



## Solstyce

Really sorry to hear this update Briss.


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss would you ever try going to a fertility clinic or have you tried that route? I'm sorry to hear about your fsh. 

I've done the last 2 years on natural supps and acupuncture and my resources are now pretty much going to have to go to IVF and/or donor egg funding. I've felt the changes in my body at my age of 35-now 37 (turning 38 in sept), less horny, don't really crave sex anymore, shorter AF etc. Have you felt the perimenapausal changes at all? 

I think if it'll happen for us it'll just be a complete fluke, which I'm OK with. But I do want kids before too long so we'll go the alternate route (donor eggs) if nothing happens this next IVF in Sept. I am keenly aware that my clinic has cut off dates to age when they will refuse to help a woman conceive. I don't want to be approaching them too late with needing donor eggs. I am not opposed to adoption but I'd really like to carry and be a mom in the full sense of the term. I also am maybe too aware of how diet when pregnant contributes to issues for the child once born ie low iron in pregnant mom has recently been directly linked to ADHD, learning disabilities and other defects. Over/under eating when preggers has been linked to a prevalence for obesity. Low Vit D to depression etc etc. It's also a 3 year wait for adoption where we are. This would drive me batty after already waiting 3 years to get pregnant. 

My eggs were so small after 9 days on the highest dose of gonadotropins during the last IVF they were smaller than some ladies who are just starting IVF. They gave me the pill though to line the eggs up to grow all at once and so this time I told them no BCP! Just let my body do what it needs to do! BCP can suppress the growth of your eggs if you're older and running out of time.


----------



## Briss

2have, I do not think I have pre-menopausal symptoms as such but my cycle got shorter overall, it used be 26-27 days and now 25. my sex drive is still there, not as much as it used to but it's still pretty high, I crave sex terribly but usually only before ovulation. my AF did not change

I've heard before that BCP can mess things up sometimes.

I was ready to agree to IVF but now because of my high FSH this option is no longer available.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh sorry to hear that, you must be in the usa then. I don't think they should use fsh as an indicator weather they'll help you - it seems unfair. I like the British system where you get 1-3 shots at ivf. Do you have a plan worked out if you can't conceive naturally? 
I've told my oh, we'll have to sell a car or remortgage, something so that we can afford donour eggs.


----------



## Briss

2have, I am in the UK and I was supposed to get 1 free IVF and 3 IUIs but because of high FSH the NHS refused the funding so my only option is to go private and pay for the treatment myself. I have the money (I was saving for the pregnancy and birth and children's school etc&#8230;) however, my FS does not think we will have a better chance at conceiving with IVF because of my high FSH and also because hubby's sperm improved she thinks we can carry on naturally. she also said IUI will not help us. I do not have plan B. it's either I have my own biological children or my life does not matter to me any more. sorry to sound so dramatic I probably need some counselling but I do not see any meaning in my life without children. at the moment I am just shocked and really depressed because I spent the entire year sacrificing a lot of things and changing my lifestyle hoping FSH would go down but instead it jumped up so high I still cant believe it. I am beginning to think that the most important thing was to get my emotional side sorted and that it maybe influencing my FSH. one thing I cant stop is aging though&#8230; 

I think you are very brave and strong at going ahead with donor eggs and continue with the process. I am just very lost at the moment and cant see the light and where to go from here. I continue with TCM and the rest of it but I begin to doubt TCM was actually helping (maybe quite the opposite)


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Briss, don't make me cry! What you've written is very upsetting, I want you to be a mom. You sound like a smart, beautiful lady, you're financially ready, you're sensitive, intelligent, and obviously have so much love to give. Have you asked your fs for counselling. You're life does have meaning, children or not but if you want them that badly, don't limit your paths to success lady, if this matters so much to you but you're not open say to egg donation, at least read LOADS about it first, look at all of the egg donation websites, let the information in. I've said no to adoption but I know that this might change as soon as I get information about it. I just don't want someone's baby who hasn't had proper nutrition during pregnancy etc. I have to wrap my head around this, I'm not ready to go there yet and not ready for the information about it either. I do know what you mean your way about having your own biological children, I feel this adament about adoption but please just read about alternatives and get some counselling to deal with your grief.

Your life is not meaningless without children. You have so much to give (obviously), the challenge is sorting out a path to your success. I'm sorry, I don't know how it is that I thought you were in the states, your profile says London DUH! And also sorry to hear that your system doesn't cover you past a certain fsh. Please consider counselling, -you can still have things work out!! You do sound so depressed about this, I would LOVE to give you a big hug right now.


----------



## Briss

2have, thank you for your kind words! makes me feel much better. LTTTC journey is so hard but I am not going to stop trying. my FSH going this high is depressing and seems hopeless but even though I am depressed I am still trying. had a serious talk with DH and he agreed to go assisted conception route privately. that gives me some hope, will start booking appointments with clinics and see what they make of our situation. maybe we could still try IUI. 

my Chinese doc did not think FHS of 19 was conclusive, she said it's just a bad cycle even a 20 year old can have that but somehow I find it difficult to believe. she did not think I was menopausal which is promising. did some acupuncture and got raw herbs for the next few weeks.


----------



## Katy78

Hi there. I feel for all of you ladies with high FSH out there.
I'm one myself. And I'd like to give you some hope.
After 2 years TTC I found out my FSH was 23. A FS was willing to take me on anyway. Next month my FSH was 19. I went on Clomid. I got pregnant, had an amazing pregnancy, birth and almost 4 months so far with my miracle baby boy. 
It can happen, have faith.


----------



## Briss

Thanks Katy, that's what my FS said that we have more chances TTC naturally than with IVF but we also have low sperm count which is our major problem. i would not mind continue TTC naturally if it was just high FSH but after 3 years TTC with low sperm count I think it's very unlikely we can get pregnant on our own


----------



## Katy78

Just don't give up, ok?
My cycles are much like yours. Used to be 28 days, down to 26 for the last year or so before getting pregnant. No pre-menopausal symptoms and not even the FS could explain what was going on with my body. Clomid worked even though stimulation is not supposed to work with high FSH. And it was high that month. So maybe try IUI if low sperm count is also a problem?


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds like a good plan Briss. Katy, thanks for the inspiration, I'm hoping for 1 good eggie in the next 5 years. We'll keep trying naturally until I'm completely done. My mom had menapause at the age of 45 and while I'm not getting hot flashes or a lack of AF, I've definitely seen changes. My cycle went to 29 days this month from 33 and instead of 7 flow days it's down to 3 or 4 max. I used to want sex ALL the time and fantasize about it, now it's just during certain times of the month if I'm not too tired and I'm getting grey hairs at 37! I know we only need 1 good one, it'd be such a dream.


----------



## Briss

it looks like our naturally TTC days are over :( dragged my DH to a private clinic today only to be told that my numbers (FSH/AMH) look appalling and I have no more time to waste, practically menopausal :( why why, i am only 37 and I look much younger and yet my ovaries seems so old, just so depressing. we will probably go natural cycle IVF without the meds and stimulation. will get the scan done next week and then maybe we could start right away. am trying to take this all in, was not prepared to hear this news. I kept telling myself that these are just numbers they do not mean anything but apparently they do mean a great deal :(


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss, I am happy for you that you're taking action. If you wait too long the success rates go down terribly, you might as well give it your all before it's just not feasible any more.
They just called to offer me my last ivf this month but because we're on vacation Jul31-Aug10 and then again for the sept long weekend when they'd want to do the transfer, we had to delay a month. I don't expect this ivf to work, I fully expect that we'll be going straight to egg donation after this but I'm always willing to be pleasantly surprised. They explained that for every year after the age of 40 for DH his sperm count goes down exponentially to where most drop off at the age of 50. We've seen him 2 years ago at 65 million and last IVF in April was 32million. He's 43 and I fully expect it to keep halfing each year he ages.
Wishing you a healthy couple of eggies in your natural IVF Briss and some healthy strong swimmers too!


----------



## Briss

2have, thank you! 65 and 35 million sounds amazing, we've never had anything even close to these numbers even though DH is younger so well done your DH! why is it your last IVF? if you are ovulating on your own, cant you do a natural cycle IVF with your own egg? so many women with high FSH are getting better results with natural IVF after several failed traditional IVF cycles.


----------



## 2have4kids

I can always do a natural IVf after this next ivf, it won't be a usual ivf where they suppress me first using the pill. They'll let my cycle work just adding in the follicle growth stims at the right point to help quantity/quality. It'll get a smaller amount of eggs (2-3) but hopefully better quality. 

I don't get very many eggs growing naturally each month as it is and what is usually paired with my condition (diminished ovarian reserve) is really poor quality. I barely register anymore on my cbefm, the hcg hormone is barely visible on the poas opk's. I really don't hold much hope in using my own eggs. 

Because these processes take so long (waiting for IVF and waiting for egg dononation) I feel we can keep trying inbetween with IUI/natural IVF. But the costs are staggering. I'm definitely going to line up donor eggs if Sept's IVF fails to avoid this taking another year or two. I can't keep waiting year after year while seeing that my body is failing me seeing that OH's sperm count is on the decline too. What's most important to me is to have a baby in my arms at the age of 38. I turn 38 in Sept so it leaves such a small window to get this success. 

He might have great numbers now but with them declining by half each year, he's still the one who'll be inseminating the donor eggs, and if I'm trying for number 2,3 or 4 in the next few years I just don't want to have waited too long trying for my own biological babies risking his fertility for more kids in the future. I absolutely don't want just 1 child, that's not an option. I also don't want to be having my second set of twins too far after the age of 40. That's getting too old (and risky). I have to move fast. And if I have singlets, oh my goodness, I'll still be trying to pop them out by the time I'm 45! No, i can't see waiting too much longer, something HAS to happen in 2013 as soon as I can possibly get it to happen.


----------



## Briss

2have, best of luck to you, really tough journey but I hope very much that your first natural cycle IVF with your own eggs will be a success and 2,3 and 4 will follow quickly! 

I also want to have my baby before I am 38 and I have only one month to go so that's why we are moving ahead with natural cycle IVF next cycle if possible. We are thinking of paying for 3 cycles (to save some cost) as with just one egg per cycle chances that the quality will be there are not that great.


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss I wish you success in whatever you try, I think it's a really good idea for paying for 3 cycles and hopefully you get to have more than 1 child with those 3 IVF's.


----------



## mzi

hi please help i have been married for eight years now and have been trying to concieve since then with no luck and i was told that i m in pre mature menopause and now im 34 years


----------

